# looking for rental



## neil and marcia duncan (Jul 22, 2011)

hi we are a retired couple from nova scotia looking for a rental in ajijic for jan 2012 thru apr 2012.small casita,studio or one bedroom would be great.
anybody got any rentals or leads?
thanks marcia and neil


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Try Chapala.com. They have a message board


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

You can also try VRBO, there are quite a few Ajijic rentals there with photos.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

m55vette said:


> You can also try VRBO, there are quite a few Ajijic rentals there with photos.


You could start with The Google - Rentals Ajijic - Long Term. I have an agent in the area we are using for a purchase. I would be happy to share their info if you would Private Message me (I do not use this public forum as I think it would violate the rules).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> You could start with The Google - Rentals Ajijic - Long Term. I have an agent in the area we are using for a purchase. I would be happy to share their info if you would Private Message me (I do not use this public forum as I think it would violate the rules).


recommendations of businesses you have used personally are always welcomed from _regular, long term members_ such as yourself

new - or indeed any- members who only post to push their own (or a 'friends' ) business/property_ would be _violating the rules


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rentals in Ajijic*

I didn't know much about the VRBO.com - but went there yesterday - what a great place to look for stuff.

The people I worked with (BTW he called me here in Baltimore yesterday from Ajijic) are Don & Linda Wright wrighteammexico.com Ajijic - Chapala - Real Estate Info Centre - Don Wright & Linda Wright Real Estate Team

I don't know if they can help you, but they have been very good with us.


----------

